# Alphabet mit char + while Schleife ausgeben



## Jack159 (20. Nov 2011)

Edit:
Fehler gefunden.

```
char buchstabe = 65;
```
muss natürlich raus aus der Schleife, sonst wirds ja jedes mal vor der Ausgabe auf 65 gesetzt 

Hallo,

Ich sitze gerade vor folgender Aufgabe:
"Schreiben Sie eine Anwendung, welche mit Hilfe einer while-Schleife alle Großbuchstaben und zugehörigen ascii Wert ausgibt."


Mein Ansatz (Erstmal nur das Alphabet ausgeben, ascii Ausgabe kommt danach):


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Aufgabe1 {

   public static void main(String[] args) {

      int anfang = 65;
      int ende = 90;



      while (anfang <ende) {
       char buchstabe = 65;
        System.out.println(buchstabe);
        anfang++;
        buchstabe++;

}
      
}
}
```

Hier gibt er nur 25x "A" aus. Ich verstehe aber nicht warum. buchstabe wird ja jedes mal eins hochgezählt...


----------



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2011)

> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum. buchstabe wird ja jedes mal eins hochgezählt...


Ist richtig, aber du setzt es danach auch jedes mal wieder auf 65 zurück


----------



## Jack159 (20. Nov 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ist richtig, aber du setzt es danach auch jedes mal wieder auf 65 zurück



Danke dir, habs auch grad 15sek nach Thread eröffnung gemerkt


----------

